# The wagon is going lower.



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Parts are slowly coming in. Should all be installed my end of august http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

very sexy wagon! g/l on the build.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Very Nice! Can't wait to see it done


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Sick...


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

subscribed!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: The wagon is going lower. (michgo2003)*

your avant is amazing. cant wait to see it on air man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: The wagon is going lower. (Ein punkt acht T)*

Avant is the shiz, can`t wait to see it slammed.
Alphards is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys! Unfortanuetly the alphards are going away to fund this little endeavour. Want some new kicks anyways as well. That is actually an old photo of the car as well, a few minor things have changed.
Quick Q: Advantage of having 2 to 1 compressor is just quicker fill time back into the tank correct?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Thanks guys! Unfortanuetly the alphards are going away to fund this little endeavour. Want some new kicks anyways as well. That is actually an old photo of the car as well, a few minor things have changed.
Quick Q: Advantage of having 2 to 1 compressor is just quicker fill time back into the tank correct?

Quicker fill time, less stress on the compressors, you won`t be stranded if one of the compressors stop working.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Quicker fill time, less stress on the compressors, you won`t be stranded if one of the compressors stop working.

Yup... I choose 2 over 1!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I am soooo glad I did air ride almost 2 years ago,its so trrendy now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_I am soooo glad I did air ride almost 2 years ago,its so trrendy now.

yeah that **** was garbage. ask me how I know.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_yeah that **** was garbage. ask me how I know. 

uhh well it worked out ok for me,if you bought it from I would understand if you were mad,but I warned ya man.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_
uhh well it worked out ok for me,if you bought it from I would understand if you were mad,but I warned ya man.









not your fault the dude kept lying to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

So after looking at the expenses of this little endeavour if I ever want them on for any of the SoCal shows this season... alphards gotta go.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3918087







Let you guys know when the other parts come in.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

prepare to spend over 4gs just to do it the right way.I am not tryin to hate,the idea of an a4 wagon on bags is dope,but this **** is such a trend now,its ridiculous.I do not care if you wanted to do it 10 years ago with a mazda mini you had but could only afford lowing blocks,the air ride movement is out of hand now.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_prepare to spend over 4gs just to do it the right way.I am not tryin to hate,the idea of an a4 wagon on bags is dope,but this **** is such a trend now,its ridiculous.I do not care if you wanted to do it 10 years ago with a mazda mini you had but could only afford lowing blocks,the air ride movement is out of hand now.

...because it works and people like it







Granted you may have been one of "the first and few" people to do it when it first started, people are putting these on their cars because they choose to. Whether it be for not using coilovers, going as low as possible, or just flipping switches and pressing buttons, people like it because it works. And as far as this "trend" you really have no place to talk seeing as how putting airbags on modified euros started in the euro scene in europe YEARS ago. Complaining about it being "out of hand" is farfetched as well. Especially on the vortex where when something cool that looks good happens, is instantly played out in the next month (Yeah I am talking to you MkIV's







).
And from now on, keep this out of my thread. Start your own if it bothers you that much


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

we all know where air on euro's started,shoot hydros showed up on bmw's before I could even drive.the trend has just became out of hand in the u.s


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

BTW it doesn't cost nearly as much to do it the "right" way now days. 
With more and more consumers of airride and the more and more vendors. Cost has been driven down. 

I learned my lesson trusting a friend. 
but I need a new trans now so


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick Q:
I am debating twin 5 gallon tanks. Will 2x 480C compressors be sufficient enough? Will the compressors be running more often? TIA


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Twin 480c's will work okay for two 5 gallon tanks. I have one 480 that keeps my 5 gallon topped off.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

updates?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

i want an avant.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn should keep the alphards. alphards + air = sexy goodness


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_damn should keep the alphards. alphards + air = sexy goodness

we have a difference in opinion. Which is what makes this world great!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

In person the wheels do not suit his car what-so-ever,they are way to small.I know I talk ****,but it would be nice to see an audi wagon bagged.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yikes! Forgot about this one.
Well a few new parts are coming in tmrw. Car has undergone some bodywork first (the good kind







) Will have some updated pics whenever this damn computer virus leaves me alone...


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Got 2/3 of the parts and the rest of everything comes in on wednesday.
Quick pic!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

very hot car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant wait to see it bagged


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks man!
Anyone have any good guides to fittings or advice? I saw Kevin's post in the FAQ section but thats about it. Any and all help is appreciated!
Home Depot safe for PTC fittings?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

the parker store in burbank near ikea will have everything you need and then some! Its called just that,,,
The parker store.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

thanks, i will have to look it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This is going to be good. You're going to have to come back up to SB after you get it in. I want to see how air rides compared to coils before I get my setup going.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Parker Store‎ - more info »
1022 W Burbank Blvd, Burbank, CA - (818) 238-9273
they saved my butt a couple times with the passat,they have everything from airline,connects,distrubution blocks.
And you walk in there and talk to them about doing your air ride,and they know whats up.Not some,were just a standard fitting store,b.s!


_Modified by 1sikgti at 11:25 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

*Quick Q* 
Possible to run all 8 valves in the spare wheel well? Thanks.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

nice man, I'll be watching this thread, gl with your sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks! And what sale?
Anyone to my previous Q ^^^^^


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

its where I ran all mine in the passat,everything went directly to the spare well,then the 2 tanks and compressors in the trunk.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

depending on the valve size. You should be able too.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds good. Tore out the back interior about an hour ago to see where everything will be running.
Hopefully will be able to finish all my electrical today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The wagon is going lower. (michgo2003)*

looks good!


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: The wagon is going lower. (SIRPOP)*









Just a quickie. Will try to take pics of all the stuff soon. Hopefully when mounted! Damn cross 3/8 fittings are tough to find in my area


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Everything is fabricated and compressors kicked on great! Will be completing the install of EVERYTHING today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

cant wait to see it


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ran the lines and got the rears in. Fronts go in tmrw!


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Still have some work to do in the rear. Also 16"s with balloon tires arent all too fun either.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

siiick! i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

very nice man, another wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Lookin good Michel...








...Let me know if ya need some good wheels for some good deals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (1sikgti)*









ewwwwww


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

any plans for wheels??


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

been looking at schmidt and image alot.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Yo gonna be rocking 19s


----------

